# Export History in Firefox?



## brykMantra (Apr 8, 2004)

This should be easy for one of y'all to bat out of the park: Is it possible to export your History in Firefox?

My wife bookmarks, not by adding to Bookmarks, but by keeping her History sidebar open at all times and just revisiting the sites she goes to on a regular basis. Not a bad idea for a casual user (except for the loss of screen real estate), but now I need to install a bigger hard drive, and she doesn't want to lose her History. Any ideas?


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

The history is in your profile named history.dat.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well if your going to also install a new drive then get MozBackup.
http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/

General
--------------------------------------------------
MozBackup is a simple utility for creating backups of 
Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, 
Mozilla Suite and Netscape profiles.

It allows you to backup and restore bookmarks, mail, 
contacts, history, extensions, cache etc.

Supported versions:
* Firefox 1.0 - 2.0
* Thunderbird 1.0 - 2.0 Beta
* SeaMonkey 1.0a - 1.1
* Mozilla Suite 1.7 - 1.7.x
* Netscape 7.x.

Install it on the drive your using now and make a backup.
Then after you get the new drive and install the same versions Mozilla Firefox etc on the new drive then install MozBackup and take a copy of the backup from your old drive and do a restore.
Now your have the history back and so much more.


----------



## brykMantra (Apr 8, 2004)

Boz -- Thanks! I found it and copied it, thanks!

Hewee -- I already tool out the old drive before I got your note, but I'll know do to that next time ... Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome all the same.


----------

